# Life -> In Metro & Big Cities Vs. In Towns.



## Quiz_Master (Jun 9, 2007)

2 Days ago I was discussing this with our friend Saurav Basu (aka Choto Cheeta) that where life is more easier and comfortable - In metro cities or in Towns.
I think life in metros is much more exciting(But I live in a town.) buty Saurav bhai thinks that life in towns are good. (and he lives in a Metro city.)

Here are points we discussed.

Advantages of Towns :
1.) Life is not too much fast here. People care for each other even if they don't know each other.
2.) Very little poplution.
3.) Towns are small so everything is close enough.
4.) There are no disco or clubs so no chance of wasting time.  

Disadvantages in living in a town.:
1.) Electricity Problems, (Continuous black outs)
2.) Water Problems.
3.) GangWars.
4.) Low level of education.
5.) No Shopping Mall or Multiplex. (My town has only 3 single screen theatres.)
5.) Books are not easily available. Not even Digit magazine.

Advantages of Cities and Metros

1.) No electricity and Water problems.
2.) Everything is easily available.
3.) Lots of libraries.
4.) High level of education.
5.) Disco, mall and multiplex.  

Disadvantages. :-
1.) GangWars.
2.) Poplution.
3.) Too much speedy life. No one care for each other.

______________

What do you guys think. What would you prefer if given a chance, Town Life or Metro life?

Is town life better or is it the other way?
I would like to know what you guys think.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 9, 2007)

I Live in a town 40 kms away from main city of kerala.whenever i feel like going to City,will get a Bus and land at Ernakulam(Kochi) a 1 hour travel. 

actually the problem u listed where in the City!while the town remain calm.No electricity problem,almost Everything is easily available -3/4 car dealership,heavy vehicles if u meant availability! in the town.now getting PC peripherals is a little problem  Most of things the City offers is available in towns.(this is by comparing my town with Ernakulam City.)
The thing i felt is people in Cities are living a tough life and speedy too.
Anytime i prefer towns.


----------



## outlaw (Jun 9, 2007)

praka..  

the case in kerala is diffrent 



> the absence of an urban-rural divide in Kerala, which is so common to the rest of India. "The whole of Kerala is an extended city, and all cities have the virtues of the countryside," he writes. "Villages have electricity, water, basic and cellular telephones, and broadband Internet." Could Punjab make the same claim? I'm not sure,



so if u've lived ur whole life in kerala.. u wont really know the diffrence between a city and a small town or village.. cuz pretty much everything is available everywhere....cuz kerala is mainly a consumer state..and low on production. so the service sector is the all important sector.. of the economy.  and therefore kerala is one big city with suburbs in between
so what i am saying is.. a keralite can never really understand the urban/rural divide.....

- i am not saying its mumbai/delhi everywhere.... what i meant is compared to the other states... the divide is rarely noticable


----------



## praka123 (Jun 9, 2007)

yes.actually i want to pinpoint ur quotes in my post earlier.I know there is difference.i lived many years outside kerala too.I know the case in Tamil Nadu etc.but once the  NRI pravasi populations stops pouring money into the state,God Knows what will be happening in Kerala.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 9, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I think life in metros is much more exciting(But I live in a town.) buty Saurav bhai thinks that life in towns are good. (and he lives in a Metro city.)



Thats cos he knows what problem metros have 



> Disadvantages in living in a town.:
> 1.) Electricity Problems, (Continuous black outs)
> 2.) Water Problems.
> 3.) GangWars.
> ...



Now, I won't call lucknow a metro, but it is kind of a big town & here are the things

1) We don't have much electricity problems here
2) No water problem at all
3) Education is top notch in Lucknow University for those who go there to study. For those who go there to flirt (like i used to ) well, there are other colleges.
4) Hmm...we don't have 25 of them, just 3 & they are more then enough. They are crowded only in weekends, & for shopping etc there are plenty of local shops & markets
5) Not Quite, Universal book store chain & Book & Books are biggest shops here which have any book you can ask for.

Then again, Lucknow is the capital of U.P. so these things are expected. Sometimes my friends in mumbai or delhi say to me that life there is better, I just ask them one thing "Bhai, paani aata hai 24/7 ki nahi ....? "



> Disadvantages. :-
> 3.) Too much speedy life. No one care for each other.



I really hate this actually. No one knows anyone else, everyone is busy with himself only. It is sometimes hard to talk to a stranger too & be friends (& i m not just talking about talking to girls)

For job etc I would prefer Metro, but if I wanted to live a calm life then towns are best, they have everything u need & u won't miss electricity in morning much if you have other things to do like games, cricket etc.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2007)

the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence


----------



## karmanya (Jun 10, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Advantages of Cities and Metros
> 1.) No electricity and Water problems.
> 3.) Lots of libraries.


NO electricity and water problems? are you sure? the electricity in my house is a sadistic beast: it goes. i shut down the computer and get up from the chair. i go into the next room and gues what? the light comes back- i boot up my system,open firefox and surprise surprise it goes away again.

and dude, show me a good library in delhi other than the brit council one.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 15, 2007)

So Livin in a town is better. (I summing this from above posts.). 

Hmmm.....
I thinked about it a lot....
And I now think I am pretty happy here too.
Thanks guys for clearing my mind up.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 15, 2007)

@QM - i didnt understand the point abt GANGWARS. what i would like to know is, what direct DIS-ADVTG they cause to you?

coz mumbai is soo big that a problem in one part doesnt really affect another. and the actual gangs here are political parties going aound for cheap publicity.

that said i cant imagine life anywhere less noisy/populated than mumbai.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 15, 2007)

No gang-wars,no "Quotations" or "Supari"'s living in small and medium towns saves ur soul and let u enjoy ya life @ max


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 15, 2007)

@pannaguma . who said GangWars doesn't happens in small town. They are common here. Young Guys fighting for stupid things like area and playground.
They even fight for girls D)

How does it affect us.
Imagin a bunch of people with deadly weapons fighting outside your house or in your society. You get what I mean....


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 15, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> @pannaguma . who said GangWars doesn't happens in small town.


i never said Gangwars dont happen in towns. my ques was how they affect you, which is answered by 2nd part of ur post.

in fact i had a friend in school, who was from bihar, he used to say that in his village everyone carried RIFLES. even the women !!!! maybe carrying rifles in towns is like carrying mobile phones in cities.


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 15, 2007)

people living in TOwns like Metros and vice versa...


----------



## Aberforth (Jun 15, 2007)

I live in Delhi and we get a lot of electricity problems (>5hours a day), water problems (every morning before college), high levels of pollution, extreme heat, no beauty of nature. My home town Madgaon (Goa) has better facilities, no water problems, a lot of entertainment facilities within easy reach, almost everything is available what is there in Delhi or Mumbai. And then there is the sea.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 15, 2007)

one thing is in metros u waste a lot of time traveling !!!
i lived in a town once........and going to school and to market took less time

but there were hardly cool places to hangout

alll the cool places are generally far away in metros......


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2007)

if i remember,even towns in India are classiffied as A-Class,B-Class,C-Class etc.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 16, 2007)

Just remembered one more disadvantage...

Pirates of the carribean released yesterday here.
ANd Fantastic 4 is not released yet...

Ghurr....
This sux.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 17, 2007)

~~Life is good anywhere , if i get a PC and a Internet connection~~


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 17, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> ~~Life is good anywhere , if i get a PC and a Internet connection~~


VERY TRUE INDEED.


----------



## mediator (Jun 17, 2007)

> Advantages of Cities and Metros
> 
> 1.) No electricity and Water problems.
> 2.) Everything is easily available.
> ...


 ?
1. Demand is greater than supply. More the immigrants, more is the problem.
2. But roads r congested!


I wud prefer Sikkim anytime over Delhi!! The main problem with delhi is its dust and climate extremities. In summers u get temperatures soaring to 45 degrees killing several poor beings, then for sometime it rains heavily in Monsoon flooding the lanes and causing chaos and in december-January  we have temperatures touching almost 0 degrees sometimes again killing many people. People who come from south take out their winter clothes whenever there is a cool breeze of air. Also when it is sultry then u get to know the real meaning of the term sultry!!

I really pity the bikers here who can't enjoy in the scorching heat, monsoons or in extreme colds. Also they are exploited by "thullas" often!

In short, Delhi is fabulous if u wanna experience what scorching heat, shivering  cold, torrential rains, sultry weather etc is.......all the faces of nature in just one place!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 17, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ?
> 1. Demand is greater than supply. More the immigrants, more is the problem.
> 2. But roads r congested!
> 
> ...



Yeah there are problems. But nature problems can easily be overcome.
Whereas in smaller towns there you might have problems finding things.
For example I have to go to Indore to buy PC components and games.
Also the cloths here available are of 4 years old fashion. I have to go to a big city even to buy cloths.
Nothing is easily available in towns (an average town I mean.) and even if they are available they cost more cause there are no competition between resellers.
 Level of education is considered to be down in towns. (But its not true.).

But after a lot of thinking I believe towns are good to live and metro is good for work.


----------



## mediator (Jun 17, 2007)

*



			But nature problems can easily be overcome
		
Click to expand...

*Not easily. People have to struggle when nature unleashes its fury. People get killed instantly when lightning strikes them. You have no idea how many trees gets uprooted when strong winds blow during monsoons and randomly throughout the year. Hails (recently in march/april) easily shatter the glasses of ur cars and then u have to get it repaired. In summers u really don't like to go out and not to mention the outbreak of diseases due to the standing water i.e the after effects of monsoons. Its a terrible and continous/repeating cycle!!

Every city, town has its own pros and cons. Whereas u on one hand don't get all the facilities, on the other large immigration makes city life a hell!! U get parking problems, overloaded buses and metros which are more congested than bluelines, long queues at counters and huge wastage of time!!

Not to mention the Bangladeshi immigration problem who have made a mockery of Indian democracy and Delhi's peace.

The solution resides in developing all the parts of India equally!!


----------



## Voldy (Jun 29, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Yeah there are problems. But nature problems can easily be overcome.
> Whereas in smaller towns there you might have problems finding things.
> For example I have to go to Indore to buy PC components and games.
> Also the cloths here available are of 4 years old fashion. I have to go to a big city even to buy cloths.
> ...



Yes ,my friend u r right and I am confidently  support your views about the living standards and facility, the problems and all that stuff you mentioned in Town and big metro cities .i am support your views and i should also prefer life in towns are more peaceful and  enjoyable (not even so like in Big metro cities)but in advance the people of towns (specially students) have to face bigger problems in case of Educational purpose . I like living peacefully but if u have to make your future u should prefer cities..big metro cities because all the educational facities u should get their in those metro cities and for job purpose also where u find a lot of jobs acc. to your capabitlity and skills.

 Sorry if those comments madeby me hurts the feelings of the members of these forum because i am new if i do any such mistake please forgive me


----------



## amol48 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I am Student and right now living in Pune, which is quite a big city and famous for its IT companies and BPO's. But my native place is a small town which has population less than 1 lakh. So i have experienced life at both the places and following are my personal opinion:

Advantages in Town:
1. Friendly people.
2. No traffic Problems
3. No pollution

That's it. I can't find any other advantages of towns.

Advantages of Metro's

1. Quality of Education
2. Great Job Prospectus
3. Your all-round development'
4. No Water or Electricity Problems.
5. Big Malls, Multiplexes and many places to hangout.

Disadvantages of Town:
1. No Quality Education.
2.You don't know what the real world is in a town
3.Poor quality of living'
4.No personality development

Disadvantages of Metros:

1. Traffic problems
2. Pollution.
3. Many places for time-pass 
4. Costly

But as a whole I would always prefer to live in a Big city like Pune rather than a smaller town, coz for me it's advantages are more important than it's disadvantages.


----------

